# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  الصور التي تتحدث عن حقيقة ما جرى في مدينة كربلاء المقدسة

## alkadhum

وصلت مجموعة اخرى من صور توضح الدمار الكبير الذي لحق بضريحي الإمامين الحسين والعباس عليهما السلام في كربلاء جراء الاشتباكات التي اندلعت يوم الاثنين بين عناصر بعثية مندسة في التيار الصدري وأفراد حماية الضريحين.وطال الدمار أيضا المباني والمحال التجارية والممتلكات المحيطة بالضريحين، حيث تظهر السيارات والدراجات المتفحمة. 
ويذكّر حجم الدمار في هذه الصور بأحداث عام 1991 حين قمع النظام المقبور صدام الانتفاضة الشعبانية في مناطق الجنوب والفرات الأوسط وكردستان العراق، حيث طال القصف وقتها ضريحي الإمامين الحسين والعباس عليهما السلام والمناطق المحيطة بهما.

----------


## zmrdh

الله ينتقم من الظالمين يالله بتسريع الفرج لوليك صاحب العصر والزمان  وترد كيدهم في نحورهم

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
 اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
الله يعطيك العافيه
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

الله ينتقم منهم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
الله يعطيك العافيه
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*لعن الله الضالمين لاهل البيت وشيعتهم*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## حكاية حب

الله ينعلهم 
جزائهم عند ربهم

----------


## احلى ليل

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
الله يعطيك العافيه
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

لعنت الله عليهم

----------


## khozam

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم عجلا غير آجل
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
مشكور اخوي على الطرح

----------


## Sweet Magic

الله ينتقم من الظالمين يالله بتسريع الفرج لوليك صاحب العصر والزمان وترد كيدهم في نحورهم

----------


## ملاك الررروح

لاحول ولا قوة إلابالله العلي العظيم
اللهم انتقم من الظالمين

----------


## حامي الشريعة

اللهم إلعن أعداء آل البيت من الأولين وآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين

----------


## احلام الامس

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن العصابة التى جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم جميعا
الله يعطيك العافيه
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*


احلا

----------

